# 19th-21st Dallas TX???



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Well.. all in all, i gotta get the hell out of vegas for a weekend haha. So im cruising down to dallas for the weekend, Hang out with family and friends, but was wondering if there was a nice local cigar lounge that might be a good spot to do a late night herf, or else ill be mainly at the Dallas St. Fair the rest of the time incase we wanted to do a walkin herf, check out the sites, or find a nice spot to stop, have a drink, what ever works-
S.T-


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I have only been to a couple of shops in Dallas but if you get to Plano, 2brothers is an awesome cigar shop and they are open a little later. Ping txmatt and ask him or Croatan and they might have some more advice.

scottie


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Plano is too far away from the Fair Grounds, although 2 Brothers is a very nice shop. Try Up In Smoke - Uptown. It is located just north of the downtown area. The address is 2222 McKinney Dallas, TX. They have a nice lounge to hang out at and always a large selection of cigars. Let me know when you want to get together and I will see if I can make it there. There are also a few bars that will allow for cigars (Dallas does have a smoking ban, but I am not sure how well it is enforced since the change of administration). Javier's is a good place to go as well, but I haven't been there. 

:cb


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> Plano is too far away from the Fair Grounds, although 2 Brothers is a very nice shop. Try Up In Smoke - Uptown. It is located just north of the downtown area. The address is 2222 McKinney Dallas, TX. They have a nice lounge to hang out at and always a large selection of cigars. Let me know when you want to get together and I will see if I can make it there. There are also a few bars that will allow for cigars (Dallas does have a smoking ban, but I am not sure how well it is enforced since the change of administration). Javier's is a good place to go as well, but I haven't been there.
> 
> :cb


awesome thanks for the help guys.. Does anyone know if you are atleast able to walk the grounds and have a smoke?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> Javier's is a good place to go as well, but I haven't been there.


Not just good. The best! 

I imagine you could smoke at the fair, but I personally have no desire to find out


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll be in Dallas that weekend too. On Saturday going to the State Fair then going to see The Lion King.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

rack04 said:


> I'll be in Dallas that weekend too. On Saturday going to the State Fair then going to see The Lion King.


well hell maybe we can meet up sat at the state fair if youd like, atleast we could TRY firing one up haha, shoot me a pm if you needed my cell# or what not-


----------

